# Suggestions for water boots?



## Apex Predator (Nov 14, 2009)

Alright folks, this is my dilema.  I hunt a lot, and spend lots of time in the mud and water.  To complicate things, I cover lots of ground in between swamp stalks.  I need something more comfortable than a basic 18" rubber boot.

I had a pair of Lacrosse light weight water boots with the neoprene uppers.  They were the most comfortable water boot I have ever worn.  They felt like my bed room slippers, and I had no trouble hiking 7-8 miles in them.  The cost around $90 and lasted around 4 months!  I need something much more durable.  I can't afford three pairs of these per year.

I've been looking at the Muck boots, and have read great things about them.  They look very similar in design to the Lacrosse that I had.  The Mucks use 5mm neoprene, while the Lacrosse uses 3.5mm.  Will they last a year or two of hunting 80-90 days a year?

My other thought is to buy some high, waterproof, leather boots.  Maybe a Danner?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## BGBH (Nov 14, 2009)

Marty,I been wearing Mucks for around 5 years or so....for beating around the deer & turkey woods they can't be beat....for serious  hiking they rubbed  my heels real bad but I was walking straight up & down some real ruff country.....& I bought them a little big so that had something to do with the rubbing also....all in all,their a good boot & I would recommend them.....


----------



## Dennis (Nov 14, 2009)

I have muck boots and there the most comfortable rubber boots out there but they are a little hotter on your feet that lacross boots


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 14, 2009)

How deep is the water?


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 14, 2009)

I need 18" boots.  I don't want to fight with waders.  If hunting a particular spot, I'll wear waders.  I don't want to wear them if stalking though.


----------



## SSG (Nov 14, 2009)

*danner*

Danners are great boots. I have the arcadia(not tall enough for you).They have lasted for yrs. The problem with them now is I think all models except the Ft Lewis are made in china, so I,m not sure of the quality of them now.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 14, 2009)

I wear Lacrosse Grange or Burleys, the regular rubber ones and I get four or five years on a pair.

I wear them for Turkey hunting,Deer hunting and all my scouting. I like being able to walk across creeks and wet spots.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm wearing the lagrange Lacrosses now.  They are good boots, but no where near as comfortable as the neoprene ones.  I think I'm gonna try a pair of Mucks.  

RC and  Chris wear these tall leather boots and have for years.  I was hoping one of them would stop by and give some advice.  I hunt much like they do.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 14, 2009)

I love the Alpha Burly Sports, they are so comfortable and well worth the money!!!


----------



## fountain (Nov 15, 2009)

i have worn lacrosse for years now.  i have had several models.  i am currently wearing the alpha 1000's and they are good boots.  i have had them 2-3 years and have worn them hard in some very thick/rough stuff.  they are starting to dry rot in the ankle area.

i had a pair of browning 800 thinsulate that were neoprene.  they were pretty good, but i wound up with a lot of tears and holes in them.  as i said earlier, i am rough on boot, especially on our place.  between the hawthornes, green briar, and regular briars, the neoprene just could not stand up.  that rules out mucks for me.

i have never had a pair of the lace up snake proof boots like chris and robert wear.  most of the ones i have seen are leater/cordura.  the leather and cordura could hold scent and pick up scent more than the all rubber boots.  i know they are waterproof, but i wonder it water could get under that laces and leak somewhere if they were in water walking for a little while?

i am currently needing a pair of rubber boots due to the dry rot issue with mine--cracking.  i am looking at the alpha lite seires, but not sure how much insluation they have.  i am not understanding the 3.5, 5, and 7mm.  i dont know what each would equal in the thinsulate insulation in grams.  they also have neoprene upper, which i am a little skeptical about.

the alpha sst 1200 is also another great looking boot(5.7 lbs).  the burly ats  and the burly 1000 are also great boots.  the alpha burly 1000 that i am currently wearing are 18" tall and 3.6lbs.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 15, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> I love the Alpha Burly Sports, they are so comfortable and well worth the money!!!



I am on 4 years with my.  Deer hunting, turkey hunting, rabbit hunting and working around the farm in them.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 15, 2009)

Saw an add for MUCK boots that were snake proof this AM on Southern Outdoors.  I like the mucks too but they are warm!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 15, 2009)

If your covering alot of ground/swamp,just buy the mucks and be done with it! You wont regret it!


----------



## RogerB (Nov 15, 2009)

for durability nothing beats the original lacross in a rubber boot. mucks don't do as well with briars and pull off easier in mud. I've been using lacross for over 30 years, nothing better in a rubber boot. Some of the leather boots with gor-tex liners are very water proof and quite comfortable (being lace up). Make sure they have full gor-tex liners though, some do not, I have had several pairs of Vasque and have worn them in water all day with dry feet. Any just leather boot (no matter what what you put on them) are going to give you wet feet after awhile.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 15, 2009)

I have hunted for years in L.L. Bean's.  They're good boots, and will not leak if you keep a waterproofing like Montana Pitch Blend on them.  Probably the most comfortable boots I've worn, and definitely the best for silent stalking.  

This year, I went back to a pair of 18" Lacrosse Grange boots.  I think the full length rubber is a little more scent-free.  They're comfortable, and I have no problem putting in 6-8 miles a day in them.

For pig hunting, when I'm not really worried about a scent-free trail, I wear a pair of Redhead Bayou Zip Snake boots.  They're not THE most comfortable, but I did log about 40 miles in them in 2 days at your hunt last year.  They have a 1 year guarantee not to leak.  They won't leak when you first get them, but probably will before the year is up.  Keep your receipt, and you can go back and get a brand new pair.

If I had to pick just one pair of boots for year round use, especially in your neck of the woods, it would definitely be a pair of snake boots.  You're too far back on a solo hunt to risk getting bit.


----------



## fountain (Nov 15, 2009)

well i went to look at the burly sst--that is what is catching my eye the most--and i am concerned about packing my pants into them like i can with the burly sports.  i usually wear 2 pr--jeans and fleece-and just sliding them on, my jeans bunched at the top.  that is telling me that i will have a heck of a time getting the fleece and the jeands together in there.  the alpah lites just have too much neoprene on them for me.  i will tear them in no time.  our place is thick--im talking jungle-like thick.  chris can attest to this from his summer hog hunts with me.

verdict is: looks like the ol alpha burly sport 1000's are gonna get my business again.  i have liked them from the start and after all the abuse they have been throug in 3 years of deer--sept. through jan., ducks in dec. and jan.--usually in water the entire time, turkey season--put a lot of miles on them daily and a lot of different terrain, and hogs year round in "the good stuff" --no telling where you can wind up chasing them things.  all in all they are the most versatile--and around the lightest as well.  be scent free for deer, and walk your legs off for turkeys and hogs.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 15, 2009)

I gotta go with what Chris said. I did buy a pair of Lacrosse "alpha" boots this year and they wear like tennis shoes.I could probably beat TJ in a game of hoops with`m on....RC


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 15, 2009)

What about the warmest?  

I've got the Alpha Sports and with thick wool socks, I was shivering at 50 degrees.  I don't remember getting THAT cold last year but they just aren't working this year. (Could be thyroid off again, but that's another story) I've NEVER wanted to get out of the woods because of being cold but the last two days tested my patience and this is just the beginning of the cold weather hunting. 

Bam_bam said Bogs, he had on a pair and said his feet stayed really toasty. I want something as comfy as my Alpha Sports but warmer.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 16, 2009)

t bug--- this is just a suggestion. I went to Missouri last week and hunted for a few days. The first morning the temp. was twenty five. I wasn't prepared for that. All I had on my feet was wool socks and the rubber boots that I wear around here- non-insulated LaCrosse alpha's. So I got one of those old wool army blankets and wrapped it around my feet while I was in the stand. It worked surprisingly well. My hands and face got cold, but my feet never did. D.


----------



## fountain (Nov 16, 2009)

robert carter said:


> I gotta go with what Chris said. I did buy a pair of Lacrosse "alpha" boots this year and they wear like tennis shoes.I could probably beat TJ in a game of hoops with`m on....RC



robert, i may have to take you up on that. on the line will be your centaur heads!

bug, do you have the alpha 1000 with insulation or the alpha sports uninsulated?  i have the 1000 and wear them year round.  they feel fine in the cooler temps and i always wear cotton socks too.  i am going to get a pair of new socks for the cool temps to try.


barefoot also works well for stalikng.  prolly covered square cm of our swamp barefooted--in the summer though.  not too good for cold weather.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2009)

Which brand gives you good ankle support? The rubber boots I got at BPro make my crossing the log, over the creek look like some kind'a cirque de soleil ( circus olay to me) act. I'm expecting to do a triple toe loop into a sachow, or some other move I don't know anything about or can't pronounce most any day now.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 16, 2009)

sawtooth said:


> t bug--- this is just a suggestion. I went to Missouri last week and hunted for a few days. The first morning the temp. was twenty five. I wasn't prepared for that. All I had on my feet was wool socks and the rubber boots that I wear around here- non-insulated LaCrosse alpha's. So I got one of those old wool army blankets and wrapped it around my feet while I was in the stand. It worked surprisingly well. My hands and face got cold, but my feet never did. D.



Thanks D but I carry so much in my backpack as it is, I think a wool blanket would be impossible.  I love my Alpha's. You just can't find more comfortable boots but I can't sit still when I start getting too cold. My feet were freezing.  I'm actually looking at boots from Kamik and Vasque now. Stuff that Norweigans and Eskimos wear.   





fountain said:


> robert, i may have to take you up on that. on the line will be your centaur heads!
> 
> bug, do you have the alpha 1000 with insulation or the alpha sports uninsulated?  i have the 1000 and wear them year round.  they feel fine in the cooler temps and i always wear cotton socks too.  i am going to get a pair of new socks for the cool temps to try.
> 
> ...




No insulation. They were on sale.   I didn't figure I'd need insulation with a good pair of socks. I was wrong, for once.  

I think I've found what I want.  Look like they'd be great stalkers.  And warm.  

http://www.sorel.com/Suka/NL1538,default,pd.html


----------



## fountain (Nov 16, 2009)

No insulation. They were on sale.   --just like a woman!

  I was wrong, for once.  --even more like a woman!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 16, 2009)

fountain said:


> No insulation. They were on sale.   --just like a woman!
> 
> I was wrong, for once.  --even more like a woman!



If I spend more money on shoes, that's less that I get to spend on bows.   

You thought I was a man?  TJ, I just got a pink bow.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 16, 2009)

Tbug try a pair of mucks for warm feet.  I've always heard "If your feet are cold put on a hat!  If they're still could put on another hat!"  I've had hot feet in the mucks but so far not cold.  Bill


----------



## huntingonthefly (Nov 16, 2009)

Lacrosse Alpha Burlys' -  uninsulated-  like tennis shoes- wanna shoot hoops RC, lol. This August after opening of WMA hog (squirrel) seasonI walked 107 miles in 11 full days via GPS totals. Not the first blister. But I do wear out a pair a year. I don't ask for any more than that. Heard a lot about Mucks too. Everyone's feet are different- I would try them both on. However I never heard any one put the alpha burlys down. Every year I wait for BPS to put them on sale. They are normally 109.00 to 119.00 but u can catch them on sale for 79.00 or so. If no sale, I would pay 150.00 or more for them in a heartbeat


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 17, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> What about the warmest?
> 
> I've got the Alpha Sports and with thick wool socks, I was shivering at 50 degrees.  I don't remember getting THAT cold last year but they just aren't working this year. (Could be thyroid off again, but that's another story) I've NEVER wanted to get out of the woods because of being cold but the last two days tested my patience and this is just the beginning of the cold weather hunting.
> 
> Bam_bam said Bogs, he had on a pair and said his feet stayed really toasty. I want something as comfy as my Alpha Sports but warmer.



My problem is my feet sweat in insulated boots then my feet really freeze.  I solved that problem by wearing Alpha Burley Sports and slip on a pair of Artic shield boot blankets once I am in the stand.  They are small and light and pack with no trouble.  As long as my feet are warm from walking in when I put on the blankets, they will stay warm.  I have used this combo in the low teens and my feet stayed warm.


----------



## scoggins (Nov 17, 2009)

Muck boots! they are well worth the money 
comfortable and water proof!!
Just don't leave them in the yard for any extended period of time especially if you live near a buzzard roost


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2009)

Arrow Flinger said:


> My problem is my feet sweat in insulated boots then my feet really freeze.  I solved that problem by wearing Alpha Burley Sports and slip on a pair of Artic shield boot blankets once I am in the stand.  They are small and light and pack with no trouble.  As long as my feet are warm from walking in when I put on the blankets, they will stay warm.  I have used this combo in the low teens and my feet stayed warm.



Thanks. I was actually looking at the Itasca Swampstalker insulated boots but I don't like the looks of that heel on them. Just looks like it would feel like a block digging into the bottom of my foot. Enough good things can't be said about Burleys, except for getting them in half sizes. I wear a ladies 9.5 which equals out to a men's 7.5. My Alphas are a 7 but my Lacrosse Snake Boots are an 8. With the wool socks on, the Alpha's are a little snug but the size 8 snake boots slide up and down on my heel and rub blisters no matter what socks I tried. They just don't make good women's boots. If you buy a women's snake boot, they're anywhere from 2 to 4 inches shorter. Some of us women need the taller boots.  

Barry Duggan, as far as support, you'd have to look at their product line but I will scream Ariat boots from the highest mountain tops. I have a pair of their ladies All Terrain H2O's (waterproof lace up hiking boots) and the support is unmatched. All of Ariat's boots are super comfortable and give so much arch and ankle support. I'd pay $300 for another pair if that's what they cost. That particular style isn't lined and I'm not fond of a lace up boots in the woods but for scouting and piddling, they are the best. Like I said, they probably have something in their lineup that would work. They're just great.  

I still think I'm gonna go with the Sorrel boots. I love the shearling lining and the suede and that they're waterproof is the selling point for me. They have a soft moccasin sole and from the reviews I've read, they're great for stalking and super quiet.


----------



## JSOG (Nov 17, 2009)

I got n invite to hunt moose with Brave Dave the canookian... never mind.
Well with the flight wieght restrictions.. I decide to go lite.
The lil float plane was ..well... little.. so I went with Mudfeathers suggestion to use HIS stuff if I got really cold. (Little did he know, I was willin to gut him and use HIS hide if we got stranded to stay warm.. always hunt with slower, bigger hunting partners for that very reason)

I showed up in my regular hunting boots. A broke in set of lace up snake boots, bob soles. Froze my patooty off first time I stepped out the boat into ice crusted shore water.
Crossing 3 to 6 beaver dams on every trip in and out got .. well...ruff.
Dave loaned me a set of his rubber boots. dang things cost over 200 bucks! Lined with leather and fit like a egg down a snakes throat.PERFECT! Warm, and never knew they were on me.
Decided to NOT buy em, cause ..well 200 bucks is 200 BUCKS!
If I were to get new ones, Id call him n get the name. and sell a truck to get em.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2009)

JSOG said:


> I got n invite to hunt moose with Brave Dave the canookian... never mind.
> Well with the flight wieght restrictions.. I decide to go lite.
> The lil float plane was ..well... little.. so I went with Mudfeathers suggestion to use HIS stuff if I got really cold. (Little did he know, I was willin to gut him and use HIS hide if we got stranded to stay warm.. always hunt with slower, bigger hunting partners for that very reason)
> 
> ...



Well call him and get the name anyway.  

There's cold/wet feet in Georgia to be saved.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm with HookedN21 on the L.L. Beans.  Mine are over 25 years and I don't wear them as much as I used too since I don't need waterproof boots here that much.

My only regret is that I got them with the eyes instead of the hooks.

Warm and water proof if you keep them waterproofed.


----------



## GHC (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the Muck Wetlands that I have been using the past couple years.  Once it gets warm enough, I switch to my OTB boots.  This stands for Over The Beach and are boots designed and used by the Navy SEALS so I understand.  The bottoms have drain holes and make great hog hunting boots once it gets warm enough.


----------



## gurn (Nov 18, 2009)

I've got the Alpha Sports and with thick wool socks, I was shivering at 50 degrees.

I'm sorry TB, but I did get a little grin out of that one.
I remember one Christmas day  bow hunting when it was about 20 below with the wind chill. Somehow I just cant relate the words shivering, and 50 degrees being used in the same sentence . Last year, the last time I went out, it was around 2 degrees.
Please forgive me.


----------

